# Humanized/Real Betta Drawings Go Ahead And Request!



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yuuupp! I've gotten back into bettas and drawing, probably going to get my 20 gal set up again!  Anyway, send me pictures of your betta and say if you want it Humanized or Regular, or even both! Just please be patient if I have a lot of requests and don't get to yours as soon as you hoped! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i want to see Indigo as a human please


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

can you draw Mardi regular and human if you can't do both I would just like him regular 

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130305_122559_zps0036863a.jpg.html?o=5&newest=1


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

can you do my avatar human lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright, I'll get those orders done soon!


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

My betta Ranmaru humanized? He's in my avatar and also, here's his album :]

www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5437


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sure thing! I'll get working on them tomorrow


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is Chili Pepper!


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

could you do one of Sparta both Humanized and normal please? I've yet to really get anything done for him.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

This is my giant female HMPK Dorothy.


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Pretty girl BnieBetta


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Could I get my girl Themis in human form?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Could you do Rubin? He's in my albums. :-D


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

My boy, Miracle!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Erm... Guys... This member hasn't been active for well over a month.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh. Sorry. I didn't see that.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

lol


----------

